# Brooklyn Dodger badge



## petritl (Mar 18, 2015)

Did anyone here end up with this?

Cool badge:
http://www.hakes.com/item.asp?Auction=214&ItemNo=140811


----------



## partsguy (Mar 18, 2015)

Well, that sure is interesting!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Not sure what the value of the two pins are but seems like crazy money to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## 4scuda (Mar 19, 2015)

Expert on my baseball forum says the badges show up every couple years at a major auction like hunts.  He doesn't think there was a "dodgers bike" just the badges sold as an accessory


----------



## vincev (Mar 19, 2015)

Kool stuff but expensive.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 19, 2015)

Where's Bricycle and his Dodgers bike!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2015)

4scuda said:


> Expert on my baseball forum says the badges show up every couple years at a major auction like hunts.  He doesn't think there was a "dodgers bike" just the badges sold as an accessory




Well they *do* exist, because I have one. Put out by D. P. Harris / Snyder.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2015)

pedal4416 said:


> Where's Bricycle and his Dodgers bike!!!!!




Here I am.....


----------



## 4scuda (Mar 20, 2015)

Brian. Is there any literature on how these bikes were distributed?  How much are these bikes valued at?


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2015)

All the bikes I've seen this badge one were made by DP Harris. AKA Rollfast.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 20, 2015)

4scuda said:


> Brian. Is there any literature on how these bikes were distributed?  How much are these bikes valued at?




I've tried to dig up info on these to no avail. I'm still hunting tho-  
Value? I'm just happy I have the only one so far....


----------



## Xcelsior (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh yeah, the Brooklyn trolley dodgers....


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 21, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Well they *do* exist, because I have one. Put out by D. P. Harris / Snyder.





Is that "Dodger Pitcher Bill Harris and Duke Snyder?"


----------

